# C++: Arbeitsverzeichnis zur Laufzeit ermitteln



## Nukleo (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei einer ganz normalen Win32-Konsolenapplikation zur Laufzeit das Arbeitsverzeichnis der Anwendung ermitteln?

Herzlichen Dank
Nukleo


----------



## deepthroat (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Aus der MSDN.


> Win32 example 3: using directory handling functions
> 
> This sample prints out the current working directory using the GetCurrentDirectory() Win32 API function.
> 
> ...


----------



## Endurion (6. Oktober 2005)

GetCurrentDirectory ist das Arbeitsverzeichnis, das nicht immer das Verzeichnis ist, in dem dein Programm liegt. Wenn du das haben willst, empfehle ich unter Windows die Funktion GetModuleFileName. Einfach vom Ergebnis hinten den Dateinamen rauspfriemeln und fertig.


----------

